# disagree on codes



## codedog (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello, doc  wants to code ,and  i say its  cpt code 21552 alone 

procedure was -  excision of soft tissue  mass, right lateral chest wall measuring 12.7x6.8cm  with an interediate layered  closure repair  of 12.cm. Path report came back as a lipoma

Now I understand why he wants to  code it as an exscision, plus repair , but it soft tissue, which qualify for 20000 series codes
who is right ?,who is wrong?' thanks 
trent


----------



## pwright3603 (Nov 8, 2010)

I agree with you.  Also if you look at page 88 in AMA CPT 2011 "Excision of subcutaneous soft tissue tumors. it includes simple or intermediate repair)....

Pam Howell, CPC


----------



## gost (Nov 10, 2010)

Agreed.  The excision includes the repair.


----------



## coderguy1939 (Nov 10, 2010)

Also, AAOS GSD guidelines include intermediate repair.


----------

